# eyeliner for super oily lids



## MaddyBoo718 (Oct 12, 2008)

hey all! i've tried so many different pencil eyeliners and i just can't find one that won't smudge all over my eyelids. i have really oily skin and my eyelids especially are smudgy. i've tried powdering my lids, lining my eyes, then layering a little powder over it, i've tried just about every trick in the book. so does anyone have a good pencil-form eyeliner that will stay on, but can be easily blended that they could recommend to me? thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






edit: if i can add also that i need to find a good volumizing mascara that won't smudge, either. i have the same problem with mascara. i'm apprehensive to getting a waterproof mascara because i think it would dry out my eyelashes. right now i'm using Diorshow and it smudges like a mofo on me, even though it gives the best results for everything except that. thanks again!


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 12, 2008)

I use a Japanese mascara by SANA called Extra Large Mascara. It's quite lengthening, not that volumizing, but my mascara never, EVER smudges. I have rather oily lids too, and EVERY SINGLE MASCARA in the history of mascaras smudge on me, even if they are waterproof, except for this one. Needless to say, this mascara is very much waterproof and it's a bit of a bitch to remove.

Sorry but I can't recommend you a pencil liner because I have this same problem. The only way I can get any pencil liner to stay is to use UDPP, apply the liner to the outermost corner of the eyes, and layer a LOT of eyeshadow on top. Maybe try liquid? I'm honestly not very positive about finding a pencil liner that never smudges. I don't think...it's possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah, oily lids. How annoying.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 12, 2008)

I suffer from super oily lids too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But what has really worked for me is MAC Fluidline - it's like a gel liner that I swear doesn't budge.  You need a brush to apply it, tho.  And if you don't want to spend $14 + ~$20+ on some eyeliner and a brush (assuming you buy a MAC brush), Revlon Colorstay (pencil) is my cheap alternative.  I heard the liquid kind is awesome but I don't use liquid so I can't tell you about it from personal experience.

HTH!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 12, 2008)

I feel your pain! Have you tried to use primer? They help a lot. I'm using MAC P+P and Fluidline and it doesn't smudge on my lids even after 8 hours.

I use Maybelline waterproof mascara like Volum' Express, it never smudge on me.


----------



## annikay (Oct 12, 2008)

As for mascara, I use MAC Mascara X in black and it does not smudge. The formula is also conditioning, and my lashes have never been better!

Liner, I'm going to try MAC Technakohl. I have read rave reviews about MAC Fluidline (a gel eye liner in a pot you put on with a brush), but I prefer pencils.

Another liner I have used is a Loreal Contour Resist in Black (the brown one slides off, the black doesn't), it's the best one I've used so far. It's the same type of pen as Technakohl. It's excellent for the price


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for the awesome suggestions! i've been wondering about MAC's Technakohl, and i've been meaning to try Fluidline anyway, since i hear you can smudge it, and i like a smudged eyeliner look. any more reviews on Technakohl?


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 12, 2008)

I swear I have THE oiliest lids ever and unfortunately tecknakhol still smudges a little for me at the end of the day (haven't touched it since I got UD's 24/7). Fluidline is awesome. Never smudges for me. Since you're looking for a pencil eyeliner, I recommend Urban Decay's 24/7 liners. They're very creamy and smooth and plus they stay all day without smudging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, actually you can smudge it right when you first put it on. Then you have like about 30 seconds to smudge before it dries like concrete. *amazinggg*
I use fluidline when I want a more precise and clean line or if I'm doing a wing and I use 24/7 when I'm feeling lazy and just want to swipe something on quickly. HTH!


----------

